# Region Fleesensee/Mecklenburger Seenplatte für MTB interessant?



## gamble (1. März 2018)

Hallo,

im Sommer gehts mit der Family an den Fleesensee. Letztes Jahr waren wir in Dänemark und Papa hat sich zwischenzeitlich in der Bordrup Klitplantage ausgetobt. 

Lohnt es sich das MTB einzupacken oder bin ich für ne schnelle Runde mit dem Renner besser ausgerüstet? Die normalen Räder sind Ausflüge mit Hänger so oder so dabei.

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, den Familienurlaub richtung Berge zu verlagern, irgendwie landen wir immer im platten Land ;o)


----------



## gamble (6. März 2018)

Ist niemand aus der Ecke hier vertreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. März 2018)

Falls du keine besseren Infos bekommst, nimm das Rennrad. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite und hast nette Strecken.


----------



## gamble (8. März 2018)

Das war auch mein Fazit aus den bisher nicht vorhandenen Reaktionen. Schade, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Lantz (8. März 2018)

Moin,

also das Fully brauchst du nicht einpacken. Es gibt auch relativ wenige Single Trails aber auf den stellenweise runter gekommenen Waldwegen geht auch was. Bin selber schon in der Nossentiner Heide unterwegs gewesen und es ist spassig gewesen. Rein von Maps würde ich im Waldgebiet südlich von Malchow gucken. Wie weit bist du mobil vom vom Hotel/Pension/Fewo?


----------



## gamble (8. März 2018)

Mobil? Na alles, was im "Rad-Radius" liegt. Shuttlen hatte ich eigentlich nicht eingeplant. Aber wenn es lohnt, warum nicht.


----------



## Lantz (8. März 2018)

Ok, gut zu wissen. 
Wenn du ein kleines Stück fahren willst, dann ist Glave ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Der Boden ist stellenweise sehr sandig, aber es geht immer angenehm hoch und runter, außerdem gibt es dort einiges an Wild zu sehen.


----------



## torstiohneh (10. März 2018)

Hallo gamble,
ich hatte das MTB (Hardtail) schon dabei am Fleesensee (Göhren-Lebbin) und würde es wieder mitnehmen.
Kommt darauf an wie weit Du fahren willst, und es gibt zwischendurch viele Verbindungsstrecken auf Asphalt, auf Radwegen oder Nebenstraßen.

Gefahren bin ich selber, waren aber keine tagesfüllende Touren:
* Trails/Waldwege zwischen Göhren-Lebbin und Fleesensee/Kölpinsee
* zum Göhrener Kanal zwischen Fleesensee und Kölpinsee
* nach Malchow
* nach Waren (Müritz)

Fahren würde ich beim nächsten Mal:
* Rund um den Fleesensee/Kölpinsee (ca. 45km)
* zum Plauer See, da gibt es am Ostufer einen laaangen Singletrial (ca. 55km ab Göhren-Lebbin)

Vielleicht haben die locals weitere Tipps dazu.


----------



## gamble (10. März 2018)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## NSMB (22. März 2018)

ca 60km in neubrandenburg ist ein bike park. eher klein aber für die region sehr gut gemacht. ansonsten sind rund um dem angrezendem tollensesee sehr viele trails. in teterow gibt es auch trails check einfach mal die seite www.dirtforce.de oder bei facebook unterholz e.V .   um fleesensee herum wird es nicht viel geben, da wirst du eher mit dem rennrad glücklicher sein.


----------



## Hegi (16. April 2018)

Um den Plauer See geht's prima! Auch von Malchow aus.

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.120672.html

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.56584.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamble (16. April 2018)

Wow, das sieht nach ordentlichen Touren aus. Danke für die Info. Dank der Seeumrundung sind wohl keine Abkürzungen möglich, oder? ;o)


----------



## Hegi (17. April 2018)

gamble schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht nach ordentlichen Touren aus. Danke für die Info. Dank der Seeumrundung sind wohl keine Abkürzungen möglich, oder? ;o)





Hegi schrieb:


> Um den Plauer See geht's prima! Auch von Malchow aus.
> 
> https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.120672.html
> 
> https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.56584.html



Bei der ersten Tour kann man die eine oder andere Schleife weglassen, aber viel nicht. Petersdorfer See und Ostseite Plauer See und Pätschsee sind schöne Trails oft am Wasser.

Die zweite Tour ist eher eine Mischung aus Gelände und Teer.

Viele Spaß da!


----------



## UrbanBiker2018 (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich Wohne In Waren (Müritz). Aber es ist so langweilig, das einzige was man machen kann ist um die Müritz fahren, sonst gibt es nichts in Waren.


----------



## gamble (21. Juni 2018)

Ich packe zur Sicherheit mal die Laufschuhe ein, da kann ich zur Not auch auf die Berge verzichten ;o)


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen, als ich dienstlich für ein paar Jahre in Plau gewohnt habe.
Die Runde um den See ist schon ganz prima mit einigen Rampen an der Ostseite (der Trail geht direkt am See lang. Man kann aber immer wieder "nach oben" = Osten Richtung Straße abbiegen und wieder zurück. Man sollte halt Karten lesen können.
Generell hast Du halt ne wellige Landschaft mit vielen (tief-)sandigen Wegen und kleinen unbefestigten, öffentlichen Straßen, wo man mit den dicken Schlappen deutlich besser motorisiert ist als mit dem RR. Gibt auch relativ wenige asphaltierte Radwege, so daß Du schon Spaß daran haben mußt, mit dem RR auf viel befahrenen (guten) Asphaltstraßen zu fahren.
Kannst bei längeren Touren auch die Fahrgastschifffahrt ab Malchow Richtung Plau oder Waren in die Tourenplanung mit einbeziehen. Die nehmen Fahrräder mit.
Rund um den Drewitzer See ist auch ganz nett. Speziell nordöstlich des Sees ist ne sehr schöne, hügelige, einsame Wald- und Wiesenlandschaft.


----------

